# Odd Telephone Call



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I just a got a call from an Int'l vendor of cigars that sells Habanos in C. America. I will leave their name out, but I was told they are sketchy and have never ordered from there before. Their prices are the lowest I've seen on the web surveys.

He was asking probing questions like "What's your favorite brand", "How many cigars do you smoke a day..." I was a little taken back by this as the nature of this type of cigar to a US Citizen in the USA...

It's one thing if a vendor I know calls me, but this was a little unsettling as the call came up "Unknown" on my cell phone and was asking questions I would not want to answer to a stranger.

Did anyone else get called?


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Better look out the front window and see if there is a big, black SUV with tinted windows parked out by the curb ...


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

tedski said:


> Better look out the front window and see if there is a big, black SUV with tinted windows parked out by the curb ...


:tpd:


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

That's when I would have replied "Hey, do me a favor and tell me if this sounds like a phone hanging up."

CLICK!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

What assures you the call was in fact from that vendor?
Have you tried calling them back to affirm that it was them in fact?
If they tell you they are not making any said calls, look out!!!
Don't wear any fancy clothing you don't want messed up when they throw you down for the cuffs.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Carefull, big brother may be watching !


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

Call the so called vender from a pay phone and check if they are doing surveys. 

You must of ordered from them before if they had your cell phone?


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Since you would never violate the embargo on Cuban goods, the call must have been very disconcerting.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Let me get this straight, you got a call on your cell phone from a central american vendor you have not dealt with ever? Watch for the helicopters, but sounds to me like a friend had you on the hook for a bit.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

I would bet (hope) it was one of your buddies messing with you.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> He was asking probing questions like "What's your favorite brand", "How many cigars do you smoke a day..."


It sounds exactly like the questions that Thompson's asked when they called me and tried to get me to sign up for some club deal or whatever they were doing. Terribly annoying. I certainly hope other retailers aren't going that way.

If I were you I'd go on the lamb for a while - take all the money out of your bank accounts, put your family in a safehouse, stock up on some automatic weapons and hide out in Montana. Just my :2


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I bet i know which vendor it was...Called me yesterday for the third time and no it was not "the" man...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

If you guys are not posting later or tommorow, we know what happened.......:r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I bet i know which vendor it was...Called me yesterday for the third time and no it was not "the" man...


Well that should make everyone feel better :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> I would bet (hope) it was one of your buddies messing with you.


:tpd: maybe they were getting some info to send you a bomb:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

King James said:


> Well that should make everyone feel better :tu


Not if you don't see Dave on Skype for a while.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

DO I hear a Dentist's Drill?......

IS IT SAFE


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be extraordinarliy cautious. Unsolicited calls are bad enough but ones from
random vendors one does not evey use are decidedly odd.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You sure you never signed up for an account there ... even if you never placed an order??? You know -- just for the information about something you find fascinating....

Maybe that "landscaping" truck across the street isn't.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> DO I hear a Dentist's Drill?......
> 
> IS IT SAFE


Took me a second to get this but :r:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

They must be hurting for biz Moses...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Professor said:


> You sure you never signed up for an account there ... even if you never placed an order??? You know -- just for the information about something you find fascinating....
> 
> Maybe that "landscaping" truck across the street isn't.


I did fill out a profile, but never ever did place an order.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

Get lots of :al and :gn


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I just a got a call from an Int'l vendor of cigars that sells Habanos in C. America. I will leave their name out, but I was told they are sketchy and have never ordered from there before. Their prices are the lowest I've seen on the web surveys.
> 
> He was asking probing questions like "What's your favorite brand", "How many cigars do you smoke a day..." I was a little taken back by this as the nature of this type of cigar to a US Citizen in the USA...
> 
> ...


I haven't read all the replies but here is how I would and have handled situations like this.

Mind you, my dealings with the government are completely unrelated to cigars.

In any case, if I get a ridiculous phone call like the one you described. Oh, and yes it does sound like a government agency with too much free time on its hands.

So anyway, if you get a phone call like the one described, tell them. "Yeah, I'll be happy to answer your questions, give me a phone number where I can call you back and we can talk then."

Telemarcketers will not be able to give you a incoming phone number so you eliminate them instantly.

The Vendor will give you a phone number and will be happy to talk to you.

The Government will, in most cases, stammer and weave and bob and eventually they'll just say that they won't be able to give you a return number.

So, with this technique you can eliminate both Telemarcketers as well as the Government with that one simple sentence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

"yes (insert name here)... I meant to speak to you about that. You may want to stay with some relatives... find a safe house - lay low for awhile. I'm pretty sure you are wanted for ____________________. "
_Ron Burgundy_ :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I did fill out a profile, but never ever did place an order.


BINGO!!!


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

No1der said:


> I haven't read all the replies but here is how I would and have handled situations like this.
> 
> Mind you, my dealings with the government are completely unrelated to cigars.
> 
> ...


That seems like really sound advice. Nicely put!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

No1der said:


> Telemarcketers will not be able to give you a incoming phone number so you eliminate them instantly.
> .....
> 
> So, with this technique you can eliminate both Telemarcketers as well as the Government with that one simple sentence.


"Telemarcketers" must be like Bruce's (er, MRN's) "Enclyclopaedia."


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

rdcross said:


> "Telemarcketers" must be like Bruce's (er, MRN's) "Enclyclopaedia."


http://www.britannica.com/ - Encyclopaedia Britannica.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I did fill out a profile, but never ever did place an order.


Did you give them your cell phone number when you filled out the profile?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Did you give them your cell phone number when you filled out the profile?


Who knows, probably. My telephone number is not that secret if you are savy, but I don't publish it everywhere.

I did not answer any of his questions. My usual response to telemarketers and the like is "Got to make this quick... I am on a conference call" which is usually true.

I like the "ask for a callback number" idea. Will have to remember that one when it's appropriate.

I get a lot of free magazines, and because of it, I get a lot of telemarketer surveys.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

You should probably call them and ask them about their phone surveys just to see if it was really them.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Teninx said:


> Since you would never violate the embargo on Cuban goods, the call must have been very disconcerting.


Yeah really, I would have been outraged by that claim of Espionage.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I got that call from them, too, but I hung up on him before he got too far. I've gotten calls from them before about specials they're running, but specials on fakes are no help to me. Never ordered from them because they're most likely peddling fakes, plus it's illegal.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

_"If I were you I'd go on the lamb for a while - take all the money out of your bank accounts, put your family in a safehouse, stock up on some automatic weapons and hide out in Montana. Just my "_

Hey that would be a great vacation if you could bring some cigars along!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't see Dave on skype.

Dave !!

Dave !!

Oh Oh .........:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldn't be that concerned. They do this kind of thing all the ti.....just a sec, there's someone at the door.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

Teninx said:


> Since you would never violate the embargo on Cuban goods, the call must have been very disconcerting.


:tpd:
I was afraid to comment, but I put on my foil hat and am now more confident.

:dr

But, I don't know what to say.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Dave???? Dave are you there Dave??? Dave is missing


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monetrey said:


> Dave???? Dave are you there Dave??? Dave is missing


Daves not here...


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Daves not here...


I don't know why but I got this image of you sitting in front of your computer reading that


"Dave's not here right now Mr. monetrey"


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

I haven't received the calls but I believe I know who you're talking about. They are 100% scammers. Actually have several webfronts all run by the same 'company'. Prices are 30-40% less than everyone else. Stay awaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you should respond by telling the telemarketer that he/she will have to do this one "solo." :r

Am I right?


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

How did they get your CELL PHONE NUMBER?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

borndead1 said:


> I would bet (hope) it was one of your buddies messing with you.


:tpd:
U R Being set up Bro!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Information like cell phone numbers is easier to get than you might think. I think you handled it well, but it seems that there is a lot of good alternative suggested in this thread. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Daves not here...


:tu Gotta love a Cheech and Chong reference!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I have got a few PM's and they have each said that this company is a fraud and does not sell authentic cigars. They run more than one fake site.

They have called me again to promote their cigars (after asking them to never call me). This time it was an Indian sounding chap. I am also still getting almost daily emails from them when I have replied to take me off their list. When I reply, "I will never ever buy anything from you even if it was free. Please take me off your list" does not work, I don't know what to do.

I hope I am not the "Solo******.com" one getting calls like this, but who knows?

Be careful where you leave your info....


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Be careful where you leave your info....


Good advice.

You able to put the website's address into a spam function in your email so that all their emails to you are automatically sorted as spam? that could help on the email front...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Baric said:


> Good advice.
> 
> You able to put the website's address into a spam function in your email so that all their emails to you are automatically sorted as spam? that could help on the email front...


I did to my gmail account but they still get by somehow? More reason to avoid them at all cost!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I did to my gmail account but they still get by somehow? More reason to avoid them at all cost!


Ouch, theyre using some pretty dirty tactics, thanks for the warning though!


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I have got a few PM's and they have each said that this company is a fraud and does not sell authentic cigars. They run more than one fake site.
> 
> They have called me again to promote their cigars (after asking them to never call me). This time it was an Indian sounding chap. I am also still getting almost daily emails from them when I have replied to take me off their list. When I reply, "I will never ever buy anything from you even if it was free. Please take me off your list" does not work, I don't know what to do.
> 
> ...


I was screwed by the same company. The do indeed have a couple of other BS sites all out of Costa Rica. I spent about $300 with them before realizing they were fake. They are very high end fakes. The bands are perfect and the inspection marks on the boxes are right on. I had bought a box and a big sampler pack. Within the sampler pack I notice a few of the stick had the same flavor profiles that should of been different. Then on the box the cigars turned out to be a 1/4 of inch too short. I was very new to the CC market so everything I was tasting was new to me and so I thought they were legit.

It happens live and learn


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

OK. This is one of the 2 vendors that Cigarcyclopedia lists as selling cigars bought 'for sale within Cuba' with the hologram. They more or less advise 'Buyer Beware'. 

If they are like the box of PSDfaux I have they are indeed very nice high end fakes...to the eye at least.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thankfully a few of the gorillas here talked me out of it before I bit....


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I think you should respond by telling the telemarketer that he/she will have to do this one "solo." :r
> 
> Am I right?


Evidently, yes! :r

Send them a special request order for some butt itchers.


----------

